# PSA: Hunter Hydrawise 12 zone wifi controller $179. $159 with promo code.



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Been waiting on a serious price drop for this to replace my Hunter Pro-C. Crusing the net, I found this....

https://express.google.com/u/0/product/2270379169458350408_5164115657726566786_3690706?utm_source=google_shopping&utm_medium=tu_cu&utm_content=eid-lsjeuxoeqt&gtim=CJry1fu3gs2wbRCk2p6M7KyBmPgBGKCJrFUiA1VTRCjg_8fmBTDSoeEB&utm_campaign=3690706&gclid=Cj0KCQjwnpXmBRDUARIsAEo71tRa5XXZCZvCkjG3-xxXnqYW9mglcbBL043kbu9rV5bX_trD6aPiPHgaAiIyEALw_wcB

Sorry for the long link.

There's also a promo code (which I can't see now because I already bought it). Add that and it drops to $159, delivered.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Deal is legit. Just got the controller. I honestly think they screwed up the pricing for the 1200 with the 600.


----------

